# Out of time.. When was SER rated 75 degrees?



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm a little foggy on this right now and I'm out of time. How long ago was it that SER was allowed to be based off the 75 degree column for a range in a residence? Off the top of my head I'm thinking prior to the 08 code cycle? Thanks!


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I believe you are correct that the change to 60 was in the 08.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

SE cable is 75C again in 2011 under certain condition.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> SE cable is 75C again in 2011 under certain condition.






:confused1::hang:


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

And that condition being when ran through insulation of any type I think. Thats for any service entrance conductors used as a branch circut or feeders.


----------



## aksparky (Dec 1, 2007)

I took a Update class a few weeks ago and in class they indicated that it could be used 75 degree as service entrance as well as branch circuit and feeder.
A question I wish I'd have asked is if they would consider se cable run on top of joists that has bat insulation in between the joists as "installed in".


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

aksparky said:


> I took a Update class a few weeks ago and in class they indicated that it could be used 75 degree as service entrance as well as branch circuit and feeder.
> A question I wish I'd have asked is if they would consider se cable run on top of joists that has bat insulation in between the joists as "installed in".


That would not be installed in, IMO. One of the counties around here is allowing SE cable sleeved in pvc since it would not be considered in insulation.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> SE cable is 75C again in 2011 under certain condition.


What is it?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

338.10B 4a, "excluding 334.80" which normally would limit it to 60 degrees, however installed in insulation "shall be in accordance with 60 degree conductor temperature rating." If I read this correctly, you could get away with 75 degree so long as its not in insulation?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> SE cable is 75C again in 2011 under certain condition.


What I heard but I did not really confirm this one yet {Wisconsin code may change on this one yet } if the SE cablé is not in direct concat with insluating materals like fiberglass or blown in batt type insluatin then it will go back to 75°C rating.

Our European SE cable verison are rated at 70°C or 85°C the lower one is in insluating are while the higher one is for uninsluated area. { we have few but not super widespread } 

Merci.
Marc


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> 338.10B 4a, "excluding 334.80" which normally would limit it to 60 degrees, however installed in insulation "shall be in accordance with 60 degree conductor temperature rating." If I read this correctly, you could get away with 75 degree so long as its not in insulation?





frenchelectrican said:


> What I heard but I did not really confirm this one yet {Wisconsin code may change on this one yet } if the SE cablé is not in direct concat with insluating materals like fiberglass or blown in batt type insluatin then it will go back to 75°C rating.
> 
> Our European SE cable verison are rated at 70°C or 85°C the lower one is in insluating are while the higher one is for uninsluated area. { we have few but not super widespread }
> 
> ...


You are correct. For interior wiring for branch circuits and feeders SE cable can be used at the 75 degree column (Provided that the SE is rated at 75 degrees) but if the SE cable is installed in thermal insulation then the 60 degree column must be used.

Chris


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> That would not be installed in, IMO. One of the counties around here is allowing SE cable sleeved in pvc since it would not be considered in insulation.


Dennis, Would you not have to derate the wire if the conduit is greater than 24"?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Old man said:


> Dennis, Would you not have to derate the wire if the conduit is greater than 24"?


No. It's cable. Makes no difference whether it's in a pipe, or buried in the construction of the building. Same install.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

For 2008 NEC isn't it 60degree for up to 100a and 75 for over 100a?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

AFOREMA1 said:


> For 2008 NEC isn't it 60degree for up to 100a and 75 for over 100a?


Nope., it will cover all SE cable as we are addressing this.

Merci,
Marc


----------

